

At Least Two More Planets May Exist Beyond Pluto - beardless_sysad
http://news.discovery.com/space/astronomy/at-least-two-more-planets-may-exist-beyond-pluto-150116.htm

======
t3f
The article points out that the theory is based on perceived anomalies from
the expected orbit of other dwarf bodies. The researchers have also not ruled
out a few other causes for orbital differences, including capture or being
nudged. The good part of all this (aside the poorly worded space.com headline)
is that now the wonky orbit has been identified, it should be easier to
correlate it (or not) to other bodies with further study.

